# MERGED:Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Charlotte Bobcats have a tentative deal to acquire Jumaine Jones from the Los Angeles Lakers, the Observer has learned.

The deal would swap Jones for a future second-round pick, according to an informed source who expects the trade to be formalized later today.

Jones will add much-needed depth at small forward. Gerald Wallace is established as the starter at that position, but Bernard Robinson has struggled in the preseason as Wallace’s backup. Coach Bernie Bickerstaff has often said he’d like a contrast to Wallace’s athletic slasher style at the position, and Robinson has similar strengths and weaknesses.

A 6-foot-8 forward, Jones played his college ball at Georgia. He’s played for Philadelphia, Cleveland, Boston and the Lakers over six NBA seasons.

Jones averaged 7.6 points and 5.2 rebounds for the Lakers last season, starting 23 of 76 games. But the Lakers bringing back Phil Jackson as coach pushed Jones out of the rotation. He didn’t play at all in the Lakers’ last two exhibitions, against the Bobcats and the Utah Jazz.

Jones is in the final year of his contract and will make about $1.8 million this season.

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/13001653.htm

I loved JJ last season, really great role player who knew his role. But the Lakers need another guard, they can't waste roster space on an SF. We've already confirmed that Wafer and Parker are locked in the rotation at the guard spots in some form, but the Lakers still need another guard. It'll come down to Profit or Green. I'm leaning towards Profit, but I won't be sad if they pick Green instead. Both players are surprisingly smart players, very athletic, and they actually have PG-type court vision at the NBA level. 

Next step is cutting Sasha, he's totally, 100% worthless. What a failure, didn't improve at all over the summer.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Horrible news since I am a major Bernard Robinson Jr fan.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Yep I loved JJ last year but you could see this one coming.. Phil hardly plays him and I dont think he's that good in the triangle to be honest.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*



Brian34Cook said:


> Yep I loved JJ last year but you could see this one coming.. Phil hardly plays him and I dont think he's that good in the triangle to be honest.


I agree with all of that. Jumaine will be a good fit for Charlotte. He'll come off the bench and provide someone that can run with Brevin as well as spot up for 3 when Brevin drives and dishes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Bobcats Acquire Jumaine Jones










With the start of the NBA regular season just one week away, the Bobcats strengthened their frontcourt with the acquisition of forward Jumaine Jones from the Los Angeles Lakers in exchange for a future second round pick on Wednesday, October 26.

"Jumaine Jones is a versatile player who provides a different dimension to our frontcourt positions and will help us in many ways on both ends of the floor," Bobcats General Manager & Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. "He is a proven outside shooter and has shown success rebounding the ball. We look forward to having him on our roster."

Jones averaged 7.6 points, 5.2 rebounds and shot .391 from three-point range in 24.1 minutes last season for the Lakers. He ranked 18th in the NBA in three-point percentage, connecting on 102-261 attempts, and reached double-figure scoring 21 times, including a season-high 25 points on 7-8 from the three-point line against Orlando on Dec. 12.

The 6-8, 218-pound forward has appeared in 377 career games with Philadelphia, Cleveland, Boston and L.A. Lakers with career averages of 6.6 points, 4.2 rebounds and 0.9 assists in 20.0 minutes. His top scoring season came in 2002-03 when he averaged 9.8 points with Cleveland and he grabbed a career-best 6.0 rebounds in the 2001-02 season with the Cavaliers.

Jones was drafted by Atlanta with the 27th overall pick in the 1999 NBA Draft, but had his draft rights traded to Philadelphia. An early entry candidate, Jones spent two seasons at the University of Georgia, where he averaged 16.6 points on .449 (385-858) shooting from the field and 9.0 rebounds in 31.7 minutes. He also recorded 1,079 points and became the first sophomore to reach 1,000 points since fellow alum and NBA great Dominique Wilkins did so during his collegiate career.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

So this basically means we are getting spree right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

No not really..


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*



LakerLunatic said:


> So this basically means we are getting spree right?



we need a spot for profit and green


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Lakers Trade Jumaine Jones to Bobats For a Future Second Round Pick



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Oct. 26 -- The Los Angeles Lakers have traded forward Jumaine Jones to the Charlotte Bobcats for a 2007 second round draft pick, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak.
> 
> Jones, acquired August 13, 2004 from the Boston Celtics along with Chris Mihm and Chucky Atkins in exchange for Gary Payton, Rick Fox and a future first round draft pick, averaged 7.6 points and 5.2 rebounds in 76 games last season. The six-year NBA veteran has career averages of 6.6 points and 4.2 rebounds in 377 games.


So we basically got Chris Mihm, Kwame Brown, Laron Profit, 2nd Rd Pick for Gary Payton, Rick Fox, Caron Butler, Chucky Atkins? Errr..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Spree is done. Just like J.R. Rider.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Too bad..i kinda like JJ coming off the bench


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

bobcats are loaded with laker scrubs

will they take slava medvedenko next?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

I hope so. Any 2nd rounder for the Bobcat's can't be worse than Slava. Well any 2nd rounder for the next few seasons anyway, at least.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*

Hey, I said just yesterday that Jumaine Jones' days as a Laker were numbered.

He's a good NBA player, but doesn't fit in the triangle. With Odom, George, Walton and Profit, we didn't need to waste another roster spot on a SF....good deal for the Lakers.

Don't we own all of Charlotte's second rounders for the next 50 years now?


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

*Laker Report: Jumaine to the Bobcats*

Here's my latest at HOOPSWORLD.com

*link*

Enjoy!

(sorry for the delay - a fried laptop - two needy babies - and a ton of other non-basketball related stuff has kept me mostly offline the last week or so)


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*



Brian34Cook said:


> So we basically got Chris Mihm, Kwame Brown, Laron Profit, 2nd Rd Pick for Gary Payton, Rick Fox, Caron Butler, Chucky Atkins? Errr..


we got hosed cook...we got hosed. http://www.boardsmag.com/screeningroom/animation/259/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bahahahaha!! I love that commercial!! :rofl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Laker Report: Jumaine to the Bobcats*



emplay said:


> Here's my latest at HOOPSWORLD.com
> 
> *link*
> 
> ...



I usually like your stuff but this seems like a bashing article to me.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Jumaine to the Bobcats*

Why didnt we get a extra big or a pg for jones AH!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This is trade is dumb, So the only player off the bench last year that always hustled, played good D and was an overall good player ...gets traded 4 a 2nd round pick? BS


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*



Brian34Cook said:


> Bobcats Acquire Jumaine Jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait hes already played a game with charlotte?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Haha... we give them Rush for nothing and then trade them Jones for nothing so that we have roster spots for guards.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Haha... we give them Rush for nothing and then trade them Jones for nothing so that we have roster spots for guards.


 Neither of which had any real value.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Neither of which had any real value.


true true


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Bobcats to make trade (Jumaine Jones)*



SoCalfan21 said:


> wait hes already played a game with charlotte?



Photoshop my friend.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Haha... we give them Rush for nothing and then trade them Jones for nothing so that we have roster spots for guards.



Kareem was the 2nd best athelete on this team, He was the best 3pt shooter he helped us get to the finals.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Haha... we give them Rush for nothing and then trade them Jones for nothing so that we have roster spots for guards.


Actually the 2nd rounder in the Rush trade was used on Von Wafer, who is already better than Rush.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Actually the 2nd rounder in the Rush trade was used on Von Wafer, who is already better than Rush.



EHL Wafer better then Rush? Come on.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

maybe we needed the 2nd round for the "bigger deal that buss was hinting at. Maybe that was Jamal Maglore Who knows now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Actually the 2nd rounder in the Rush trade was used on Von Wafer, who is already better than Rush.


This is the type of comment you make and hope everyone forgets 4 months from now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is the type of comment you make and hope everyone forgets 4 months from now.


Kareem Rush sucks. So does your boy Devean George. Role player.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can't stand for the claim that Von Wafer is already better, but Kareem rush did and still does suck. Please do not point out the game where he made six WIDE OPEN threes either. That was his only good game of the postseason. Even the sun shines on Slava's *** once in a while. He can't defend, handle, or pass. If you wanted to call a guard a stiff, he would be a prime canidate.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol that's the truth but Wafer hasnt even played much yet so how can anyone even say anything about him until he's proven more than Kareem.. Stupid debate anyways.. Rush or Wafer.. who really cares :rofl:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Kareem Rush sucks. So does your boy Devean George. Role player.


What does that have to do with Wafer being better than him? Von can only hope to be a role player at this point.

This reminds me of your "Atkins sucks, Sasha and Tierre are better than him" posts from last preseason.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man imagine the lakers getting nate robinson with that 2nd pick from the bobcats

would of been ****in crazy

before the draft, nbadraft.net said nate to the lakers with a 2nd round pick

DAMN WOULD OF BEEN CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAZY

but nate deserves better cause ****in good


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What does that have to do with Wafer being better than him?


It was an exaggeration to make a point; Rush sucks. 



> Von can only hope to be a role player at this point.


I'm not even sure what this means. 



> This reminds me of your "Atkins sucks, Sasha and Tierre are better than him" posts from last preseason.


I don't think I ever said Sasha was better than Atkins. And Atkins sucked last season, as did Tierre, so I fail to see your point. :laugh: Yeah, so I talked up Tierre Brown, but I noted his deficiencies (defense, shooting), while you didn't really comment on anything, besides stating the obvious.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What does that have to do with Wafer being better than him? Von can only hope to be a role player at this point.
> 
> This reminds me of your "Atkins sucks, Sasha and *Tierre are better than him*" posts from last preseason.


HAAHAHAHAAH Tierre better? Is he better then any1?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> It was an exaggeration to make a point; Rush sucks.


Sucks is relative. He sucks compared to starting guard. He's a legend compared to Wafer.




> I'm not even sure what this means.


It means as bad as Rush is he's still better than Wafer.



> I don't think I ever said Sasha was better than Atkins.


You did.



> And Atkins sucked last season, as did Tierre, so I fail to see your point. :laugh: Yeah, so I talked up Tierre Brown, but I noted his deficiencies (defense, shooting), while you didn't really comment on anything, besides stating the obvious.


My point is that Atkins was better than Tierre, even though they both sucked. Rush is better than Wafer, even though they both suck.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Sucks is relative. He sucks compared to starting guard. He's a legend compared to Wafer.


Legend is overstating it quite a bit. Rush has had maybe 3 games, of the 227 in his career, where he was really exceptional. That's not impressive for someone who played with Shaq and Kobe for the large majority of those games. But yes, my point was mostly that it won't be hard for Wafer to be as good or better than Rush, meaning you can hardly call what the Lakers got back for Rush "nothing". 



> You did.


Really? Got a link? I'm pretty sure I've never said that, unless it in was jest or as rhetoric. 



> My point is that Atkins was better than Tierre, even though they both sucked. Rush is better than Wafer, even though they both suck.


Atkins still sucked though, as did Tierre. Plus, who here really doubts that Tierre could have had similar poor impact to Atkins in the same minutes he played last season.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

yup its official, wasnt to bad of a trade for the Lakers.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

i wish JJ well...i enjoyed his hustle and his 3pt shooting prowess last year; he was one of the few positives in a shameful offense of a shameful season...

...also, i am hopeful that the bobcats will supply us with a high 2nd round pick...a high 2nd round pick is always fun to have on draft day: you know the pick will probably not pan out...and yet you cannot help but hope...i do anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Legion Lakers

Welcome to BBB.net!


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

of 15 possible player slots 13 are set now that jj has been traded...

lg(lead guard): lamar odom; luke walton
2nd lg/og(off guard): smush parker; aaron mckie
sm: kobe bryant; devean george
pf: kwame brown; brian cook; slava medvedenko
c: chris mihm; andrew bynum

nbdl: von wafer; sasha vujacic

*note* is seems unlikely that ronny turiaf will join team this season now that he has missed training camp and preseason...


this leaves 2 slots...

despite the desire by all of us for another big man, i think the team will pick two of the following three guards to round out the roster...

laron profit; devin green; tony bobbit...

at any rate, i wish all of these unproven players well because i have faith that we are playoff bound... :angel: 

:biggrin:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> The Legion Lakers
> 
> Welcome to BBB.net!


 :biggrin: 

thanks for the welcome, ghiman... :biggrin: 

shaq sure seems to be enjoying himself in your avatar, btw... :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It would be great if Devin Green made the team... just so I can say that I know a member of the Lakers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow. This is the second time that I said a certain trade or sign will not happen, and then it happens. I will definitely miss Jones. I'm still not sure if this was a good trade because I remember one preseaon game this year where the Lakers bench was not doing well at all until Jones came on to help with their defense and rebounding. But I'm pretty sure that Phil knows what he is doing.

Players left two sign:

*Green*: Pros: Good basketball IQ. Cons: Turnovers can be a problem

*Profit:* Pros: Good scorer, athelitic. Cons: Not always consistent.


Who should Phil Choose.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The JJ move seems to have been made to clear a roster spot for Devin Green. 



> LA Times:  The small forward position, a Laker log jam for the better part of a year, was thinned Wednesday with the trade of Jumaine Jones to the Charlotte Bobcats for a second-round draft pick in 2007.
> 
> Jones, 26, acquired before last season from the Boston Celtics as part of the Gary Payton trade, averaged 7.6 points last season and was one of the team's most accurate three-point shooters, making 102 of 261 attempts (39.1%).
> 
> ...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dumb trade imo


----------

